# Why havent i ovulated this month?



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Can anybody tell me why i ahvent ovulated this month.

Day 1 was on the 4th of this month and have been doing OV tests since day 10 each day and im now on day 20 and still all my tests have said negagtive, i dont understand why this is. 

On day 1 i only bled for just 1  day which is nothing unusual as i only normally bleed for 2 days anyway i jsut cant understand that on day 20 still havent ovualted can anybody tell me why this is?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi there, I would say that you haven't ovulated this month. We dont ovulated every month. Its happened to me in the past. How long have you been doing the tests for? How many cycles?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this can happen sometimes and we don't always ovulate each month

i have ovulated on day 22 after a failed treatment


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

i have just started this month to be honest although have been trying for almost 5 years to concieve.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I would do it again next cycle and if its happening often, go to the doc. Are you under the doc anyway? Have you tried Clomid?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

or you could of just missed your surge you could try doing 2 tests a day at first untill you get to know your cycle


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Miriam, lol liked ya reply to my status on ********!......
can you tell me a lil bit about this then as im only just started to use these OV tests, i started using them on day 10, then around day 12 started using them twice sometimes three times a day, everytime i felt a pain in my stomach i would test, lol, so whats the best why to do this, can you help.
Also i didnt know some months you dont ovualte, i thought this happened every single month.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think it can happen that you dont ovulate not sure how tho as thats what makes your period come   how longs your cycle usually ? i have best sucsess testing after 1pm then again in evening ...what tests are you using.. clearblue digis are the best but expensive...get some off ebay until you know your cycle then use cheapys!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

about 29 days, im using the cheap ones from ebay at the moment, so wondering if they reliable. Ill have to get some of those clearblue ones. thanks for your help hun xxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry you've been having difficulty conceiving Leighsa.  I didn't ovulate properly or regularly.  Had some blood tests on Day 21 a few months running which showed I didn't ov.  Then I tried clomid which is a drug that stimulates your ovaries to release an egg.  
It's non invasive and helps loads to get pregnant. Didn't work for me unfortunately but maybe worth talking to your GP about it.
Have you been referred for treatment as yet?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

leigsa ...you had op to see if your tubes were blocked didnt you 1 was and you were waiting for follow up..when is it ?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

i ahd the blood tests done which showed i was ovualting, i had the HSG done about 4 weeks ago, EXTREMELY PAINFUL!!!!!!
and waiting to go back to specialist in NOv for results, brief results showed that one of my tubes were blocked but the other one was working perfectly fine the dye ran staright thru.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you might be ok then as you have 1 good tube ,keep trying in the mean time...an old school freind of mine we havent spoke for 10 years lol had blocked tubes and  was having ivf and over stimulated so it was cancelled ...yet she has got pregnant afterwards (not by the husband tho someone she slept with when they were split up for a bit)


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

wha d'ya mean when ya say over stimulated?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sometimes when you have ivf you can produce to many follicles which contain the eggs and it can be dangerous ...most of the time i think egg collection goes ahead but they freeze all eggs for later ... i sound like a right cow posting that about my x freind lol but i just mean as an example some people can still get pregnant with blocked tubes


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Leighsa
Just been reading your previous posts.  Before i knew i had a problem i used a saliva ovulation test bought off the internet.  Basically you lick the top daily and look through the microscope to see the changes.  What you see should change if you are ovilating.  Few of my friends used it and 2 got pregnant using it.  You use it every day.  One of my friends thought she ovulated in the middle of the month but after using this it showed that she ovulated at day 5 of her cycle.  Might be worth trying it cost about £30 ish.  I can find out the name if you are interested.
Jule


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

That would be great  hun if you could find out the name, its definaely worth a try...... thanks xxxxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Its called calista saliva ovulation kit, type it into google and it comes up.


----------

